# How Playable Would This Clarinet (and Harp) Part Be?



## baroque flute

Hi guys!!! I haven't been on here in a long time. I recognize several of you though and am very glad to see you're still here!  

Currently I am working on a long piece for a composition contest (for full modern orchestra), and I probably will have several questions for anyone who still remembers the stuff I forgot from my high school orchestration course several years ago. 

Is this clarinet part (attached) too dificult for a typical (professional) modern orchestra to play (not a soloist)? Will there be problems with crossing the instrument's break, for example?

Also, I plan to do the same part for harp as well--I believe it is easier for the harp, but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Daniel

A great welcome back, baroque_flute!! 

It would be easier to decide with the score, but one can make an opinion with listening.

Well, my impression: The harp should be quite good to do (if there is not a problem with some enharmonics or pedals...). Concerning the clarinet: I think, it is managable, but maybe not comfortable. I am not completly sure how arpeggio-lines work with a clarinet. But karl_henning is a clarinetist, he should know it.

What contest is it?

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## baroque flute

Thanks for the helpful comments, Daniel.  What I have there is sixteenth notes in thirds (really dotted 32nd notes). I think I will change the clarinet part to regular sixteenth notes to be on the safe side, but I will keep what I have for the later harp part.

The contests I am writing for are the International Lepo Sumera Contest for Young Composers, http://www.sumera.ee/?id=46 and Masterprize 2005. www.masterprize.com Stiff competition, but I may be able to do it.


----------



## Daniel

Hello,

The first one I didn't know. Thanks for the link. And appearantly no entry-fee? May I also participate? 

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## baroque flute

Daniel said:


> Hello,
> 
> The first one I didn't know. Thanks for the link. And appearantly no entry-fee? May I also participate?
> 
> Greetings,
> Daniel


Apparently the Lepo Sumera Contest has no entry fee. Masterprize may have an entry fee of 10 GBP, I am not sure.

Yes you may also participate.


----------

